# Quick release thwart?



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

NRS and I think some others use a patch on the end of the thwart and glued on the inside of the boat tubes that lets you install and remove a thwart with a batton. I've attached a link. The only drawback is you cant adjust where it goes once installed, but they sure are easier to deal with then the Aire system.

https://www.nrs.com/product/1455/nrs-pennel-orca-fixed-batten-system


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

I’ve always thought a quick release pin from my sailing gear would work. It’s a push pin with a small button. Look in Murray’s marine the button is tiny BUT it holds the mast up and keeps the traveler in place so a lot of tension and should work


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

*Like this*

Here ya go


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Small loops of prussic cord attached to the floor lacing make easy-to-access attachment points for the thwart straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Riverjunky, let us know how it works for you. I am thinking about doing the same thing for my super puma. I saw a photo a long time ago where someone used little caribeaners


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the Maravia knuckles. 
Aire used a similar knuckle on their older Tribs, but it was nowhere as smooth/easy to attach as Maravia's. I also ripped one off with a handline/strap around the tube. The Trib fabric just isn't made for that kind of shear force.



The NRS ones are decent. RMR used similar batten attachments, but I've ripped one of those off as well.





briandburns said:


> Small loops of prussic cord attached to the floor lacing make easy-to-access attachment points for the thwart straps.



That's a GREAT idea!

A big part of what makes the existing Aire system "not quick" is having to thread the straps through the floor lacing down in the well. It's a 2-person job and best done with the boat on its side..but still time-intensive.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

I installed delta quick links to lace into. (4) per side per thwart.

https://www.mcmaster.com/quick-links


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

riverjunky said:


> I was thinking of using 4 carabiners per thwart to make it easier on myself. Any ideas? Thanks.




I found biners to be too big and the gate would get stuck open.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

riverjunky said:


> I was looking to make it easier on myself installing and removing thwarts for my AIRE 156D. What have you guys done? I was thinking of using 4 carabiners per thwart to make it easier on myself. Any ideas? Thanks.




I was more driven by wanting to get the thwarts in the same spot than the time factor but the time is factor is a great bonus.


----------



## Eyedaho (Dec 6, 2017)

*O-rings*

I laced 1" welded stainless o-rings into my floor lacing for the thwarts, and for a front and rear foot strap for paddling. It's faster to not have to run straps through the floor lacing, you don't have to count lacing crosses every time, and it avoids having soft on soft (strap on rope).

https://www.strapworks.com/Metal_O_Ring_p/mor.htm


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Eyedaho said:


> I laced 1" welded stainless o-rings into my floor lacing for the thwarts, and for a front and rear foot strap for paddling. It's faster to not have to run straps through the floor lacing, you don't have to count lacing crosses every time, and it avoids having soft on soft (strap on rope).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.strapworks.com/Metal_O_Ring_p/mor.htm




I would have liked to have done this before I laced my floor. In the end I didn’t think about the labor to install the thwarts and I didn’t know where they would go anyway. If I ever unlace my floor I will probably replace the delta links with rings.


----------

